# Help please...Does anyone know what brand this Motobike is?



## Robertriley (Apr 28, 2014)

I'll have more pics later today.  The fork has a rib running down the side of it and the headbadge is painted on the front and the seat tube.  It looks like it was black with red stripes on it.  Thanks for the help, more pics later


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 28, 2014)

Mead?? Better pics will definitely help.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 28, 2014)

Looks like it may end up being a Tall tank Mead....


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 28, 2014)

*More Pics*

Here's a couple more pics


----------



## Nick-theCut (Apr 28, 2014)

Other bicycle companies beside Mead used this style fork.  Recently contemplated in this thread: http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=57138

Can you show us the style of serial number stamp?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 28, 2014)

*serial numbers*

This should help....I'd love a brand and date range if someone could figure it out


----------



## Nick-theCut (Apr 28, 2014)

I don't think it's Mead.  This should be a fun head scratcher.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 28, 2014)

I'm sure its worth a million dollars


----------



## Nick-theCut (Apr 28, 2014)

Dayton or Peerless?  I really like the bracket on the fork seen in picture one.  I'm assuming it's a lantern bracket.  That chain ring is seen on so many different models and makers, it's tough to say.  Can someone else chime in?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iverider (May 12, 2014)

Just delivered from Sunny California from RobertRiley is my new Tall Motobike frame/fork/etc.

I looked at some other Tall Meads, specifically the Pathfinder in this old eBay auction http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=181257599790

and it shares a number of similarities. It DOES have badge holes. They are located on the Right and Left sides of the head tube. The seat stays are pinched and the fork has the rib that some meads have. Could this be an early production bike? Or maybe they had a different Jobber doing the work? I'm pretty much new to Meads so any help in Identifying is most welcome! Thank you in advance! I can cross tall motobike off the list now. It was my goal to own one by the end of the year so now I can stop looking!



Tall motobike by VW Sightings, on Flickr



Tall motobike by VW Sightings, on Flickr



Tall motobike by VW Sightings, on Flickr



Tall motobike by VW Sightings, on Flickr



Tall motobike by VW Sightings, on Flickr



Tall motobike by VW Sightings, on Flickr



Tall motobike by VW Sightings, on Flickr


----------



## Iverider (May 12, 2014)

Tall motobike by VW Sightings, on Flickr

Chainring above looks a lot like the chainring in the pic of the advertising for the Pathfinder. (partial circle)


Screen Shot 2014-05-12 at 1.58.14 PM by VW Sightings, on Flickr

I have my doubts on the crank being original since it's got clearance for a chainguard. I could be wrong though.



Tall motobike by VW Sightings, on Flickr


----------



## Robertriley (May 13, 2014)

*Brian....this is crazy weird.*

Not only was the seat you gave me...mine about three or four years ago but I just so happen to have a copy of a 1902 Sears catalog at home that has a Napoleon in it.   It has to be a 1902! Check out the seat tube where it used to be chrome and the same with the forks.  Thanks for the trade....I'm a happy camper.  This is officially your thread now and Good luck with your research.


----------



## Balloontyre (May 13, 2014)

*Might be a premier, crusader, ranger.*

Hey Brian,
Can you tell what the original color of the frame and fork are? 

This frame set (if Schwinn) may be the closest thing so far to the 1915 Ranger Motorbike pic I've been looking for.


----------



## Balloontyre (May 13, 2014)

*Hey Brian*

Did you look a this thread, check out the Premier and Schwinn.
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...nd-Motorcycle-review&highlight=1914+motorbike


----------



## Iverider (May 13, 2014)

I'll pull the crank and cups to see if I can discern the original color. Haven't taken anything apart yet. One of the fork tips is done for. It'll need to be replaced. Looks like it was poorly repaired long ago. I don't trust it and since I want to ride this bike, repair is in order! I'll check out the thread you posted again. IT's a good one!



Balloontyre said:


> Did you look a this thread, check out the Premier and Schwinn.
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...nd-Motorcycle-review&highlight=1914+motorbike


----------



## Iverider (May 13, 2014)

The jointery appears to be the same as this bike that I found on nostalgic.net 




Link to the rest of the bike. http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle937


----------

